# Mom's Carrot Pineapple Salad



## Constance (Oct 13, 2005)

I've always loved this, and the last birthday dinner my mom cooked for me, this was on the menu. 

Carrot & Pineapple Salad

1 small can crushed pineapple in juice, drained, juice reserved
1 cup carrots, gated
1 large pkg orange jello
liquid called for: juice/water

Prepare jello as according to directions, including reserved pineapple juice as part of cold liquid. Add drained crushed pineapple and grated carrot. Chill till partly set, and stir. Continue to chill until set.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 13, 2005)

Such a classic! Do you ever add milk/cream/cool whip to it? I've tried this salad both ways...though it's been a while  Thanks for sharing Constance, Jell-o is so fun


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 13, 2005)

Yum!! A handful of raisins/sultanas would be a lovely addition, too!!


----------



## Constance (Oct 14, 2005)

I love Cool Whip on just about everything sweet, Jessica. I'll have to give that a try.
I'm funny about raisins, Maniac. I love them in cookies, cakes and breads...even to eat plain...but I don't care for them in salads or savory dishes. I'm just too Midwest, I think.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 14, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Yum!! A handful of raisins/sultanas would be a lovely addition, too!!


 I am perfectly content with a salad of leaves, raisins/sultans, almonds and a little bit of a herb dressing - I've loved to pair salty and sweet at the same time and that does the job wonderfully. Do you like raisins in lettuce salads too?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 14, 2005)

No I haven't tried raisins in green salads as yet... I just love the sweet combinations of shredded carrots and raisins... but it is an intriguing idea... I would like to try that!!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 14, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> No I haven't tried raisins in green salads as yet... I just love the sweet combinations of shredded carrots and raisins... but it is an intriguing idea... I would like to try that!!


You really must, it's a great substitution for bacon bits  (Albeit one with a very non-pork flavour )


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 14, 2005)

*Constance*

This was favorite of my mom too!  Could count on her to bring it to dinner.  She loved pineapple anyway.  Brought a sweet memory and I thank you for it.  Time goes so fast  that thinking of her seems to get so scarce.  YOu gave me pause for thought.  Appreciate t his.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 14, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> You really must, it's a great substitution for bacon bits  (Albeit one with a very non-pork flavour )


 
My favorite toppings for a basic green salad are shredded carrots, raisins and sunflower seeds with ranch dressing.


----------



## Constance (Oct 14, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> This was favorite of my mom too!  Could count on her to bring it to dinner.  She loved pineapple anyway.  Brought a sweet memory and I thank you for it.  Time goes so fast  that thinking of her seems to get so scarce.  YOu gave me pause for thought.  Appreciate t his.



They are never gone as long as they live in your heart.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 15, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> My favorite toppings for a basic green salad are shredded carrots, raisins and sunflower seeds with ranch dressing.


Nice!!! I think I'm going to try that but with homemade French dressing instead (care of some fab French dressing recipes I was given here on DC). Sunflower seeds are sooo addictive! (I like them in muffins too! )


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 15, 2005)

Never had this. I'll have to try it. I hadn't thought of pineapple and carrots together, but, as all of you are raving about it, it must be good.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 16, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Never had this. I'll have to try it. I hadn't thought of pineapple and carrots together, but, as all of you are raving about it, it must be good.


Carrots and pineapple are one of my favourite combos for loaf cakes and muffins, and of course they work wonders together in sweet and sour sauce


----------

